# Best Electrical IBEW Union Jobs



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zenerohmma said:


> The civil service IBEW jobs look good too.
> 
> Any info?


Let me see drink coffee till 9:00, make breakfast till 11:00, game shows till 1:00, then lunch either after lunch watch soaps or if necessary do paper work till 3:30 verifying work was attempted but were turned away for some dubious reason.

Seriously, I have worked in several federal facilities and this was the typical day.


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> Let me see drink coffee till 9:00, make breakfast till 11:00, game shows till 1:00, then lunch either after lunch watch soaps or if necessary do paper work till 3:30 verifying work was attempted but were turned away for some dubious reason.
> 
> Seriously, I have worked in several federal facilities and this was the typical day.


Was that a "journeyman" position?

I'm sure there was something important that had to be done in between the breaks.

I'd think that large scale power station operators could feel like that. I think that type of work would be very intresting. Especially with how important quality power distribution is becoming more important with "green" power systems and senstive electronic devices.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zenerohmma said:


> Was that a "journeyman" position?
> 
> I'm sure there was something important that had to be done in between the breaks.


I never saw any work of substance completed in the 9 months I was there. I have worked in several government facilities and have never seen a lot of work being completed by the on site guys.

We do acceptance testing and the inspectors are tough as nails wanting only the best (which is what they pay for and deserve) 12 months later and the place looks like CRAP no maintenance being done by the on site guys. We see this time and again.

One government electrician I know told me that 40% of the workers carry the other 60%. I never saw percentages that high doing work.


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> I never saw any work of substance completed in the 9 months I was there. I have worked in several government facilities and have never seen a lot of work being completed by the on site guys.
> 
> We do acceptance testing and the inspectors are tough as nails wanting only the best (which is what they pay for and deserve) 12 months later and the place looks like CRAP no maintenance being done by the on site guys. We see this time and again.
> 
> One government electrician I know told me that 40% of the workers carry the other 60%. I never saw percentages that high doing work.


 

Well I'm the kind of person that doesn't mind working. I don't care what percentage of work that I do as long as I feel that I was productive. Also I like to do good work. So your opinion of civil service jobs seems like a generality to me.

Were you a "journeyman" level elctrical worker for the IBEW at the civil service job that you mention?


Could you post some information about the actual jobs that you discredit?

What was the title?

Was there any type of formal "apprenticship" involved?

Seems like the IBEW has very good training programs to ensure good work.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zenerohmma said:


> Doing some career research about electrical work within the IBEW.
> 
> Besides Inside Wireman and Outside Lineman are there any other IBEW electrical jobs that are worth looking into?
> 
> ...


Z, what is it that your looking for? What is your current position, electrical training, electrical experience as it applys to this forum of electrical workers and contractors of construction, maintenance, service and testing within the residential, commerical, industrial and power generation?


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> Z, what is it that your looking for? What is your current position, electrical training, electrical experience as it applys to this forum of electrical workers and contractors of construction, maintenance, service and testing within the residential, commerical, industrial and power generation?


 
I'm seeking out careers in the IBEW. Just consider me a newbie open to all electrical related jobs within the IBEW.


Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

So, in other words, you don't know anything...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

brian john said:


> I never saw any work of substance completed in the 9 months I was there. I have worked in several government facilities and have never seen a lot of work being completed by the on site guys.
> 
> We do acceptance testing and the inspectors are tough as nails wanting only the best (which is what they pay for and deserve) 12 months later and the place looks like CRAP no maintenance being done by the on site guys. We see this time and again.
> 
> One government electrician I know told me that 40% of the workers carry the other 60%. I never saw percentages that high doing work.


Blame it on the Davis-Bacon act


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Blame it on the Davis-Bacon act


I blame it on the fact that firing these free loaders is almost impossible.

As for generality. I generally see with my eyes, I report only what I see. Oh and living where I do we see plenty of government non-workers. 

You can deny it or continue fund it through our tax dollars.

But to answer your original question, I suggest you get in the trade and do various types of work and then determine what suits your style.


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> So, in other words, you don't know anything...


 
It doesn't matter if I know anything or not.

If you could answer the original question I'd appreciate it and this thread could possibly benefit others. :blink:


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> I blame it on the fact that firing these free loaders is almost impossible.
> 
> As for generality. I general see with my eyes, I report only what I see. Oh and living where I do we see plenty of government non-workers.
> 
> ...


 
Again instead of attacking civil service IBEW union employees please focus on the question and answer if you can.

I'd like to know whtat the title of the position is that you have made reference to.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Most civil service employment is covered through union or associations for collective bargaining. On top of that each state, city or federal government have their own personnel policies. Since these employers do not want to offend anyone and be PC it becomes almost impossible to weed out the bad apples. The other side of the coin it takes forever to get something done because of purchasing policies (small business/minority owned) low bid ect. Then you have to clear the work and close off areas to work in that are controlled by control freaks. Work starts and stops more times that it woulf take to finish a job. Now you know why most jobs are contracted out, right down to military bases and housing.


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> Most civil service employment is covered through union or associations for collective bargaining. On top of that each state, city or federal government have their own personnel policies. Since these employers do not want to offend anyone and be PC it becomes almost impossible to weed out the bad apples. The other side of the coin it takes forever to get something done because of purchasing policies (small business/minority owned) low bid ect. Then you have to clear the work and close off areas to work in that are controlled by control freaks. Work starts and stops more times that it woulf take to finish a job. Now you know why most jobs are contracted out, right down to military bases and housing.


All I'm really looking for is a detailed description of the title of the jobs.

I don't care about how the jobs get done or not.

I appreciate your participation but if you can't answer my question please don't post anything that doesn't relate to the question.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay we get it your young and not too brite. Check the federal/state/city web sites for job classifications/specifications. Then make a few calls to see if they are represented by IBEW or another AFL-CIO affiliate. From my past experience in state civil service the titles were electrician apprentice, electrician I, electrician II, electrician foreman/supervisor after that the classification is non-represented.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zenerohmma said:


> All I'm really looking for is a detailed description of the title of the jobs.
> 
> I don't care about how the jobs get done or not.
> 
> I appreciate your participation but if you can't answer my question please don't post anything that doesn't relate to the question.


1. I answered your question
2. If you do not care about how jobs get done maybe you are looking in the wrong profession.
3. You said you like to work I was telling you that THEN THE GOVERNMENT IS NOT FOR YOU.
4. Till Nathan or Speedy ban me or I leave by my own choice, I'll post answers as I feel. You I and all others members of this forum are guest of the site webmaster.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zenerohmma said:


> All I'm really looking for is a detailed description of the title of the jobs.
> 
> I don't care about how the jobs get done or not.
> 
> I appreciate your participation but if you can't answer my question please don't post anything that doesn't relate to the question.


Should you be able to obtain an IBEW apprenticeship let us know who your JW is so we can pray for them. Read some of panic66 posts he has the right idea.


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> Should you be able to obtain an IBEW apprenticeship let us know who your JW is so we can pray for them. Read some of panic66 posts he has the right idea.


 
Are you in the IBEW?

If so what is your classification?

Please describe a little about the electrical work related to your title.

That is all that I am looking for.

I'll probably just stay in school and become a computer engineer or electrical engineer.

Maby I'll work for the government or for a contractor.

Or maby I will start my own shop.

The IBEW looks like a great place to start a career in "Electrical Work".


For those that can post more information about great electrical careers in the IBEW please post.

Also please note that I'd consider civil service work for the IBEW.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I own and operate a company that specializes in solving electrical problems that other electrical contractors either cannot resolve or do not have the manpower or time. In addition we perform electrical testing of any and all components of the electrical distribution system from low voltage to high voltage, this includes infrared scanning, power quality and grounding surveys. Lastly we service and repair diesel generators and DC power systems.

It is a job that requires quite a bit of off hours work Saturday, Sunday and holidays are our mainstay.

Whether or not I am union or not does not impact what I do for a living. I am an electrician.


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> I own and operate a company that specializes in solving electrical problems other electrical contractors either cannot resolve or do not have the manpower or time. In addition we perform electrical testing of any and all components of the electrical distribution system from low voltage to high voltage, this includes infrared scanning, power quality and grounding surveys. Lastly we service and repair diesel generators and DC power systems.
> 
> It is a job that requires quite a bit of off hours work Saturday, Sunday and holidays are our mainstay.
> 
> Whether or not I am union or not does not impact what I do for a living. I am an electrician.


 
Very detailed job description. Thanks.


Did you go through the IBEW apprenticeship?

Would you recommend the IBEW?

What kind of "electrician" do you consider yourself?

Do you hold any proffessional certifications?

What about training?


Your input is appreciated.

Thanks for your participation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> =Zenerohmma;43996]Very detailed job description. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Did you go through the IBEW apprenticeship?


I did not go through any formal apprenticeship



> Would you recommend the IBEW?


The union offers many benefits, beside the apprenticeship (which can be obtained in an open shop) I like that your benefits follow you from contractor to contractor.



> What kind of "electrician" do you consider yourself?


I have worked residential and commercial at present I am an electrical tester.



> Do you hold any professional certifications?


I was NETA certified, I am a licensed Master in several states. certified IR Tech level I, and have completed numerous courses in my field.



> What about training?


My employees are electricians first, everything else I have trained them with courses and OJT.

May I ask you your age?


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

brian john said:


> I did not go through any formal apprenticeship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the response.

Electrical testing sounds intresting and very important.


I don't plan on sharing my age.

I'm old enough to work and young enough to plan a career.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Zenerohmma said:


> I don't plan on sharing my age.
> 
> I'm old enough to work and young enough to plan a career.


So your still wet behind the ears.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Zenerohmma said:


> I don't plan on sharing my age.


 
You are never to young or to old to learn, Not giving you age is more of a fem thing, do not be bothered by that.


----------



## blackappy (Jan 9, 2010)

Zenerohmma,

Seems like you're having a tough time getting a straight answer from some of these guys. I suspect it's due to their anti-union sentiments.

The IBEW is a great place to start a career in the electrical field. And, when you become an apprentice you'll receive FREE training from the IBEW/NJATC. Can't beat that.

I'm an Inside Wireman Apprentice and enjoy being a part of a Union crew. Our pay is higher than "rat" (no offense meant, that's what we call 'em) electricians --AFTER DUES are deducted--, and we receive free health benefits, are automatically enrolled in two pension funds, can travel all over the US and Canada to work, and, most importantly, we don't have to take crap from our employer like rat electricians do.

If rat electricians were smarter about it, I'm sure they'd prefer to be a part of an outfit that protects its members.

-blackappy




Zenerohmma said:


> Are you in the IBEW?
> 
> If so what is your classification?
> 
> ...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

blackappy said:


> Zenerohmma,
> 
> Seems like you're having a tough time getting a straight answer from some of these guys. I suspect it's due to their anti-union sentiments.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the forum. Where abouts in NC do you work?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread is over a year old


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> This thread is over a year old


 I didn't even notice that.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

brian john said:


> Let me see drink coffee till 9:00, make breakfast till 11:00, game shows till 1:00, then lunch either after lunch watch soaps or if necessary do paper work till 3:30 verifying work was attempted but were turned away for some dubious reason.
> 
> Seriously, I have worked in several federal facilities and this was the typical day.


Where do I sign up? :thumbsup:

Me either. 1 year old.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

blackappy said:


> Zenerohmma,
> 
> Seems like you're having a tough time getting a straight answer from some of these guys. I suspect it's due to their anti-union sentiments.
> 
> ...


Great, another s h i t stirrer, just what we needed around here.

You make this your first post?!

Get lost, we have too many of you kool aid drinking, one sided, closed minded, union thugs on this site already.

The whole "rat" thing was kind of amusing and humerus at first, but it's getting old.

If this is the kind of thing you are going to contribute to this forum, don't let the door hit you on the way out!

I'm sorry if I'm being overly sensitive, but it just rubs me the wrong way that a new member comes on here and starts stirring the pot right away. WTF!

Typical ignorant comments from a brain washed union guy who thinks all of us "rats" work for minimum wage with no benefits and get raped by our bosses on a daily basis. Do you honestly think that we are that stupid? Don't you think, maybe, there is more to it than you think. Maybe I can look out for my own interests and I don't need a group of thugs to do my dirty work for me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

blackappy said:


> Zenerohmma,
> 
> Seems like you're having a tough time getting a straight answer from some of these guys. I suspect it's due to their anti-union sentiments.
> 
> ...


AND YOU ARE AN ASS WIPE. I own and operate a union shop and if you think my post are off base did I mention YOU ARE AN ASS 
WIPE

This is a typical SALT, they know NOTHING pertinent about the trade, drop in stir crap up and leave.

To date have any of these ass wipes added anything of value in the electrical portion of the site? NO and why is that? Because they would not be fit to catch the sweat off the balls of a decent electrician IBEW or open shop.

Most of the ass wipes need to BE PART OF AN ORGANIZATION THAT PROTECTS IT MEMBERS because they could not make it on their own. There are many excellent electricians in the IBEW and this guy is not one of them, he is the PROBLEM with some locals and why many open shop men have a severe dislike for the IBEW.

Hopefully the IBEW is making changes to rid itself of those of this worm's ilk.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> One government electrician I know told me that 40% of the workers carry the other 60%. I never saw percentages that high doing work.


Most UAW plants skilled trades are at least that bad.


----------



## River Boy (Oct 26, 2009)

blackappy said:


> Zenerohmma,
> 
> Seems like you're having a tough time getting a straight answer from some of these guys. I suspect it's due to their anti-union sentiments.
> 
> ...


Ahhh blackhappy, You're the kind of 3rd or 4th year apprentice I write 'bad attitude and doesn't get along well with other trades' fitness reports on. I was a 'RAT' general foreman for years. Been a IBEW foreman for the last 9. By the way, I made a LOT more money when I was a 'RAT' foreman. 
You better stay union. I don't think you'd make it very long outside the system. 
Grow a little blackhappy, and don't believe everything they tell you at apprentice/politcal school. 

Sometimes I vote Republican too.

River Boy


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

River Boy said:


> Sometimes I vote Republican too.


 Say it aint so.


----------



## River Boy (Oct 26, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Say it aint so.


Sarah Palins Hot.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

blackappy said:


> Seems like you're having a tough time getting a straight answer from some of these guys. I suspect it's due to their anti-union sentiments.


I assume you mean just like the anti-open shop sentiments? It goes both ways man.




blackappy said:


> Our pay is higher than "rat" (no offense meant, that's what we call 'em) electricians .......


I don't care if that is a pet name for your wife, it is still an offensive and _intentionally_ derogatory word meant to cause division and animosity. Don't let your _brothers_ tell you any different.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh, and please do not reply to threads over a few months old as if they were posted yesterday.
Closed.


----------

